# Compulsory use of dipped headlights in Switzerland



## Grizzly

From the current ( Dec 2013) edition of the Caravan Club magazine:

_Currently it is recommended that dipped headlights are used while driving in Switzerland during daylight hours. This requirement will become compulsory from 1st January 2014- the fine for driving without dipped headlights during the day will be CHF 40 _

G


----------



## Mrplodd

Should be adopted EU wide at the same time.

I know motorcyclists will disagree but as an ex job biker I STILL think all vehs should comply. 

Its a natural progression from DLR's anyway


----------



## bognormike

considering the number of tunnels on Swiss autoroutes, it makes sense. Is that for all roads Griz? 

It would show up the number of people driving with only one headlight - I was out last night and encoutered loads of them, in only 10 miles or so.


----------



## Grizzly

bognormike said:


> . Is that for all roads Griz?
> 
> (


That's all it says Mike. I would suspect it's for all roads however. We usually do drive with them on anyway as it does make a difference to your visibililty- even driving a great white block of a van. I suspect that the Swiss will not turn a blind eye to those not conforming.

G


----------



## bognormike

yes, an opportunity for more revenue! I have automatic DRL's on my hymer, but would normally switch all my lights on when tunneling


----------



## p-c

Hi

"Currently it is recommended that dipped headlights are used while driving in Switzerland during daylight hours".

Is this actually dipped headlights or do DRL's count instead?_ I agree normal lights in the tunnels to activate rear lights.
p-c_


----------



## nicholsong

Mrplodd said:


> Should be adopted EU wide at the same time.
> 
> I know motorcyclists will disagree but as an ex job biker I STILL think all vehs should comply.
> 
> Its a natural progression from DLR's anyway


I agree with the idea of all vehicles having DIPPED headlights but I think the motorcycles that use full-beam, even in daylight, are a dazzling distractio, and I sometimes think that by doing so they are trying to demand priority.

I also have no tolerance for a motorcyclist trying to weave in and out of lanes of traffic, particularly on a restricted carriageway such as the elevated section of the M4 at Ealing.

Geoff


----------



## cabby

I can give lessons on how to treat bikers, no fee.   

cabby

First lesson, give them plenty of room.


----------



## Glandwr

It is worth mentioning that this as has been said is becoming more common. I suppose the advice is if you cross the border and most traffic has its lights on, put yours on  

Dick


----------



## nicholsong

cabby said:


> I can give lessons on how to treat bikers, no fee.
> 
> cabby
> 
> First lesson, give them plenty of room.


I might agree with your advice if they reciprocated, instead of diving under/over /round wing mirrors, often with an apparent attitude that other vehicles should no be in their way.

Geoff


----------



## p-c

Hi
Sorry Cabby I must agree with Geoff. During this year I have had to use the A40 through to the hospital at Euston and the motorcyclists, not all but many, have an appalling attitude.
p-c


----------



## maomig

No big news. In Italy it has been mandatory for the last few years, on all not urban roads. So be advised if you drive down here.

But I understand that talking about Switzerland it appears more fancy.....


----------



## barryd

p-c said:


> Hi
> Sorry Cabby I must agree with Geoff. During this year I have had to use the A40 through to the hospital at Euston and the motorcyclists, not all but many, have an appalling attitude.
> p-c


Maybe if the car drivers in the UK as Cabby says gave bikes room they wouldnt have an attitude.

Im not kidding but on the continent in built up traffic cars, vans etc see you coming up the inside and move over! Yes it does happen! Its called consideration. A wave of the hand or leg in acknowledgement often follows.

In the UK I have actually on several occasions had cars or vans go the other way and try and block you coming up or past!

Sorry off topic but just sayin!


----------



## Grizzly

maomig said:


> No big news.
> 
> But I understand that talking about Switzerland it appears more fancy.....


No, my motive in putting the extract up on the forum was not to be "fancy" but only to draw attention to a change in the law in Switzerland- from advisory to compulsory- which will affect any driver who is unaware of the change. Your understanding is wrong therefore.

G


----------



## alhod

I will always try to move and give bikers room to pass if there is the chance to do so. I think many drivers are jealous of the advantage bikers have and just resent that. 

Back on topic, surely Sweden had this law many years ago and Saab and Volvo produced all cars with permanently lit headlights. Even in bright sunlight it makes you much more visible. Should be universal law imho. 
And don't get me on the idiots who drive in poor conditions with only parking lights on! 

:roll: 

Alan


----------



## maomig

Grizzly said:


> maomig said:
> 
> 
> 
> No big news.
> 
> But I understand that talking about Switzerland it appears more fancy.....
> 
> 
> 
> No, my motive in putting the extract up on the forum was not to be "fancy" but only to draw attention to a change in the law in Switzerland- from advisory to compulsory- which will affect any driver who is unaware of the change. Your understanding is wrong therefore.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Sure, was just a joke, sorry to have given you this impression.


----------



## Christine600

nicholsong said:


> I think the motorcycles that use full-beam, even in daylight, are a dazzling distractio, and I sometimes think that by doing so they are trying to demand priority.


For some reason I get this irrational urge to turn into their full-beam when I meet such motorcyclists. And I cannot belive this is the effect they want!

Back in the day when I drove a motorcycle a little I never saw such behaviour. It is not legal but I don't think the odds are great that a meeting police car will turn around and chase a bike for using the lighs wrong.


----------



## bigcats30

Christine600 said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the motorcycles that use full-beam, even in daylight, are a dazzling distractio, and I sometimes think that by doing so they are trying to demand priority.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I get this irrational urge to turn into their full-beam when I meet such motorcyclists. And I cannot belive this is the effect they want!
> 
> Back in the day when I drove a motorcycle a little I never saw such behaviour. It is not legal but I don't think the odds are great that a meeting police car will turn around and chase a bike for using the lighs wrong.
Click to expand...

Maybe if ALL drivers in the UK did what they were suppose too people wouldn't need to do such things to be seen.

Just maybe


----------



## Gary1944

bigcats30 said:


> Christine600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the motorcycles that use full-beam, even in daylight, are a dazzling distractio, and I sometimes think that by doing so they are trying to demand priority.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I get this irrational urge to turn into their full-beam when I meet such motorcyclists. And I cannot belive this is the effect they want!
> 
> Back in the day when I drove a motorcycle a little I never saw such behaviour. It is not legal but I don't think the odds are great that a meeting police car will turn around and chase a bike for using the lighs wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if ALL drivers in the UK did what they were suppose too people wouldn't need to do such things to be seen.
> 
> Just maybe
Click to expand...

Also maybe if they stuck to the speed limit other users do they wouldn't need to have their headlamps set so high. Many of them do not have the excuse of youth for their speeding either! I had m/bikes in my youth but don't remember being so irresponsible, then again there are other things I don't remember :lol: :lol: !

Gary.


----------



## barryd

Gary.

I think motorcyclists are much more sensible now than when I was a teenager and got my first bike in the 80's. everyone riding including myself were much much younger and completely bonkers. They are all old farts now trundling along at 40mph, pulling over in villages and getting the thermos out rather than pulling wheelies down the high street and going to the pub!

Rubbish bikers!

I would like Another big bike but my supervisor won't let me have one. I'm only allowed to go out on the 100cc scooter "pig" if I promise to behave.

I always ride with dipped lights. Full beam doesn't work.


----------



## nicholsong

Barry wrote

"Full beam doesn't work"

I had heard that - have you tried the Viagra thread that is running? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------

